

El Nino & Modoki affecting weather in EU? March snowstorm in Barcelona - sleepingbot
http://faircompanies.com/videos/view/a-march-snowstorm-in-barcelona-el-nino-and-climate-change/

======
barredo
Snowstorms are fairly common in northern Spain this time of year. For most of
my childhood I remember snow all over the Holy Week, which hasn't a fixed date
but _dances_ around the end of March

